# Seiko Thermic



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Converts body temperature to electricity









What'll they think of next.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi Andy

Seiko aren't the first to try this method, although I'm sure they have much improved it. Bulova made a watch called the Thermatron back in the 1980's.



> The Thermatron is a tiny thermo-electric generator that produces energy when it detects even a 1 degree difference-between body heat and an insulated portion of the quartz mechanism.


Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I think this effect is known as the Peltier Effect, you can buy the devices, pass current thru them and it produces a change in temp, or heat/cool it and it produces electrical power.

I saw a write-up on that Seiko in Internation Wrist Watch mag maybe 18 months back.

Roger


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi foggy, your right again, mine is from 1982, [P2] cheers fred.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Wow Fred

Thanks for showing - you are the Bulova king







What a fantastic collection you have.

Re the Thermatron - does it keep accurate time ?? A pretty rare watch to find in working order these days, I would guess ?

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Does anyone remember reading on this very forum about the boffin who had invented a mechanical movement hat was powered by temperature variations.

I bo featured in WWInternational.

Wonder what ever happened to that.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

By the way I apologize for the mistakes in my text that make me appear pissed. (Drunk Sargon).

My keyboards playing up. Honest.


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi foggy, it has never worked as a Thermatron, i got it from a chap in Australia, who had a dozen or so new one's that did not work, i passed the address to the Accutron members on the Yahoo site, one or two bought them and tried to get them working, the last report as far as i can remember was that a German member had it started but not running for long, not herd any thing for a couple of months, if i do i will let you know, i took the movement out of mine and fitted a quartz,the complications found by others who have tried to get them running are way over my head, so i swaped the movement to quartz so i could were it as a working watch, kept the original though, b,f,n, fred,


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Thanks for the translation Andy. This is one I already knew, as every time I'm over there I'm "pissed" most of the time. Is "until" spelled with two "L's" over there? I notice this spelling time and again.

BTW Sweet watch Fred. I think that the German guy (Horst?) probably would have had it working indefinately, but he took it off. Once off it will require another jumpstart. I think he had drilled a hole in the back to add current.

That Seiko is pretty sweet. I love the little holes in the bezel. Very rare, no?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I sold three NOS Bulova Thermatrons on Ebay a month ago. I could not get them working. I have heard reports that you can piggy back a normal 1.5V battery to them to give them a kick start but I have never tried it.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Hi Roy

Do you have an Ebay shop as well as the RLT site?

Simon


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi sargon, yes it was Horst i was refering to, his watch allready had a hole in the back,, Bulova made the Thermatron in 1982, [ like mine] but were unreliable, and sold their stock to a firm called STW, they renamed the dial STW, Thermatron, and changed the watch back cover, [like Horst's] with a battery hatch opening. cheers fred.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

No Si, I do not have an Ebay shop. I do put some stuff on there occasionally though.


----------

